# New piks of Autumn Wynn!



## rhyendel (Feb 11, 2010)

Little Wynn has been with me for about 2 weeks now, and she is settling in quite nicely! I was suprised at how quickly she warmed up, after having read the "beginners FAQ's" on here, but she is quite the ham! She definetely knows what she likes and doesn't like and is not afraid to tell me how I am displeasing her! lol
I havn't gotten her to eat anything besides her Wellness Indoor- I've tried Clementines, blueberries, Cheerios (she took a bite out of those- leaving a "c" behind. NOT feeding many of those as per the lack of nutritional value) and apples. Not too hot on treats right now, but it seems like shes still adjusting.

New piks of playtime last night with me on the couch!








Do their eyes change color as they get older? Her eyes still have that puppy/kitten blue tone to it...








Ohai ma! wazzup?









I had a microfleece blankie flung over the back of the couch, and she made it her mission to scale the "mountain" lol








Cuddling with mommy and her favorite pillow! She "shvitz'd" the first time she snuggled with this pillow- she must like it alot! (sorry, I dont know the technical term for when they go rabid dog on a new smell :roll: )








Pretending to be shy. My dog (whos not known to be the brightest crayon in the box) desparately wanted to say "hi" and didn't understand the concept of puncture wound possibility. The ferret, however, was decidedly uninterested. lol








Her fave place to chill with me before its "officially" wakey-wakey time.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

She is too adorable  One thing to be careful of is that you have to introduce snacks slowly and its usually best to wait a bit after they come home to start introducing new things. You may already know but just wanted to say just in case. Congratulations on such a cute Hedgie, she looks really comfortable and having lots of fun


----------



## rhyendel (Feb 11, 2010)

Yea, I didn't even think about the upset tummy issue. I geuss she knows better than I do, since all shes eaten besides her regular food was a few bites of Cheerios! lol I tried to transition her over from the comm hedgie food she was on, but once I intro'd Wellness, she wanted nothing to do with the commercial stuff! Picked the freeze-dried mealies out of it, and left the rest-lol


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

She is just adorable! I love the sleepy cuddle picture.


----------



## littleblacktutu (Feb 2, 2010)

so not to sound weird or anything, when i had ferrets, and my old roommate had a hedgehog, he would never allow the ferrets into his room because he always told me that ferrets like to try to eat hedgehogs. Is this true? or was he just trying to keep my ferrets out of his room..


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Ferrets are carnivores and are built to efficiently kill and eat smaller animals, hedgies included- whether they'd actually encounter one or not. You need to be very careful with ferrets around mice, rats, hamsters, all small animals pretty much.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Very cute pics :!: I love that 2nd one


----------



## rhyendel (Feb 11, 2010)

@lbt and Lizardgirl:

I figured it wouldn't be feasible for them to get along- he def does not like my rats- but they were both out, and I was suprised the ferret didn't even look twice at Wynn. Just as well. Wynn isn't entirely interested in anything that takes away from her "mommy time" anyhow- lol.


----------

